# Paul McKenna I can make you thin! UPDATE - it seems like it might be working!!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all, I thought I would start a thread on this, as I have just re-started his system, and I feel slightly at odds on the usual weight loss threads as it goes against everything you are 'told' to do in a normal 'diet' plan, and I don't really feel like i fit in over there!

If you are not familiar with the system, he basically teaches you (or 'reprogrammes' you!) to eat like a thin person, and his 4 basic rules are:

1.  Eat when you are hungry
2.  Eat what you want, not what you think you should
3.  Eat consciously - enjoy every mouthful, put down your knife and fork between mouthfuls and chew each one 20 times.
4.  When you are full (or think you are, if you aren't used to being conscious of it!) STOP eating!

It sounds really simple - and frankly it is. (I'm not being paid to say this, by the way!!)  I did it before I started treatment last time and lost 5lb in about a month with pretty much zero effort.  It also meant I didn't pile as much weight on when I was pg as I did before.  However, I need to start shifting it again and so don't want to go back to the binge/starve/guilt thing that normal diets generally make me do, so this is a fab system.

I did it just with the book and cd last time, but this time I have the dvd's which i got for £30 on ebay - and it will be the best £30 i've ever spent if it works!

So, I just wanted to share this, and to use it as a kind of diary to see how i feel, and see if it works! I won't be weighing myself for a while - the idea is to get away from thinking about weight too much.

Has anyone else done this, or think they would like to? I'd love some company!!

Sallywags


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually, lovely moderators, would this be better in the Chit Chat bit rather than just girl and boy talk? If you think so, please could you move it for me?


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm with you Sal  , I've gotten a bit naughty lately and so want to get back on track & have been listening to the CD's again.

I havent weighed myself for months, just go by what my clothes feel like & it seems to stop me doing the whole guilt/overeat thing  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay! A fellow NLP'er!!

It really does work, doesn't it? I've spent my whole life doing diets/guilt/binge etc, and I find i am SO much happier on this, and my IBS is better when I do it too!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have these too, and when I have time to listen to the cds I do really well, just not had much time lately. I have to confess that when I do manage to listen to them I do it partly as a way to have a power nap   as I feel much better/more awake after listening as well as not wanting to eat for no reason.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know what you mean - you know that you will snooze for 35 minutes!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I might join you ..... I bought the book / cd but it's gathering dust   

Really need to get my   in gear and a thread like this might be just the job.  Was considering weight watchers but here sounds like more fun  

Jovi x


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh wow Sal, my IBS is so much better too but thought it was just my imagination!!

I put the CD's onto my MP3 and listen before bed, always guarantees a good nights sleep & also no excuse not to listen  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi jovigirl!  Thisis definitely more fun, as there is no deprivation! I've had a barbeque this lunchtime, and finished with some chocolate!! 

JLEA - it definitely makes a difference to mine.

I have been doing the dvd (which is the same as the cd but with tranquil tropical beach scenes!!) in the evening, and the DVD set has a cd which doesn't wake you up at the end, so it is better to go to sleep to!  There are 4 dvd's i haven't watched yet but i think i will do these for a week or so first.  

I think I may have already lost a bit of weight but I daren't say yet just in case..... and also you aren't supposed to weigh yourself very often on this!!

Well the more the merrier, so let's hope a few more join us!! Jovigirl - dig out those cd's, it is SOOOOO worth it!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

This is so wierd - i have totally lost the urge to snack, it's brilliant, and if i do fancy something the guilt has gone again!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll join you and have a go.

The diets like WW and SW have always made me feel very anxious  

Do I start with a CD then?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

It depends which 'package' you get!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PAUL-MCKENNA-I-CAN-MAKE-YOU-THIN-CD_W0QQitemZ220504453111QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Books_NonFictionBooks_NonFictionBooks_SM?hash=item335716eff7

Here's a link to one that has an hour left to go on ebay - this is what i started with, and is great. It has the book which is good to refer back to, and the cd to listen to.

I now have the dvd set, which has the same cd as the other one but in dvd format (but no different - just has relaxing pictures as well as the sound!!), but it also has the book in dvd format if that makes sense - i.e. he talks it to you isntead of reading it!!

This ebay one is only about £5, so a good option to start with if you are sceptical!!

You can buy big sets of cds and dvds for about £60 but i don't think you need to.

Oh and i have just had crumpets for elevenses!!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello

I didnt snack at all yesterday but treated myself to a mini choccy bar last night & small glass of red wine (had a hard day!) and didnt finish the wine as just didnt want it  

Had omlette for breakfast again didnt finish as wasnt enjoying it.....

Listened to the CD last night whilst DH watched footie & had a lovely nap  

Hope everyone is well & having a guilt free today  

PS: My DH wants to loose a few lbs & since he started trying he has done nothing but eat & talk about food   

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you - I'll see what I can find


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm going to watch you ladies with much interest as I really need to put something in place fairly soon.

I've amazingly and easily just lost 3st in 11 weeks on a very severe diet and still want to lose a little more. My big concern is not slipping back into my old ways once I start to eat 'normally' again and I'd even thought of hypnotism to try and curb my over-eating tendencies once and for all. I just love food and am almost scared of going back to proper food   One of my biggest problems has always been portion-control  

Sally - does this really really work? Will def keep track of this thread over the next month or so and may well come and join you as this could be the thing for me  

Good luck  

S xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

LL - def try ebay, although i bought my first one off amazon for about £7.

JLEA - that's exactly the point isn't it?! as soon as you start saying you aren't allowed something, it's all you can think about!!  get your dh on this too then!

I have eaten a little more than i wouldhave liked this afternoon - but i am going to do the craving buster dvd next, as i don't think i really needed the chocolate.

Blimey S - did you do cambridge or lighter life by any chance? I did that too once but i yo-yo'd back straight up and more in just a few weeks - it trashed my metabolism for a while.  This definitely works, as it just teaches you to eat like a thin person - my sister is a prime example, she eats more cake than i have ever eaten, but is a size 8 so she's obviously doing something different to me! (and i do more exercise than her too!) 'portion control' is part of it, but in a very subconscious way!!

You mention hypnotherapy - well this effectively is what this is 'neurolinguistic programming' or NLP is hypnotherapy, alhtough i found this more effective than actually seeing a hypnotherapist (who incidentally had just robbed the wording - almost exactly - from Paul McK!!)


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

sallywags said:


> Blimey S - did you do cambridge or lighter life by any chance? I did that too once but i yo-yo'd back straight up and more in just a few weeks - it trashed my metabolism for a while.


Oh no! Please don't say that  Yes, I'm doing the Cambridge Diet as I finally had enough of all my baby weight and geared myself up once and for all to shift it. I am in a good place with it all mentally and am so determined that now it is off it's going to bl00dy well stay off but I just know, esp with xmas coming, that it could all so easily be undone 

I just need mental re-tuning with my attitude towards food so this could be just the thing I need once I stop the CD  Will see how I go, my diet counsellor is fab but might start to look at this in a few weeks time.

S x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know that cambridge etc can be good to shift weight quickly, but i think ultimately it isn't good for the metabolism - another friend of mine who is quite overweight is really struggling with it, and having got to a size 12-14 last year is now back to over a size 20 again  sorry to be so negative about it, but having done it i know what it feels like!! I do understand - honest!!! And you have done brilliantly - it's a long time to not eat for!

You are right that you need to do something to back it up - and yes, xmas is definitely one of those times!! how much more do you want to do with cambridge? I lost about 2 stone, but wouldnt do it again.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

sallywags said:


> the craving buster dvd next,


Is that part of the PMK set?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

yep - there are 6 dvds


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

I listen to the 'I can make you Slim' followed by the 'Craving Buster' one as I can eat my own body weight in cake & chocolate even when not hungry    I've been to soft play with Alfie today where I would normally have a HUGE peice of cake but not bothered today as just dont fancy it  

~S~ really feel for you, must be hard to eat normally after CD - a guy I work with does Lighter Life and although he did really well he struggles to keep on the straight & narrow when eating 'normal food', he's even started a relationship with his LL counsellor/coach and they have to convince each other to be good when they go out to eat  

I personally dont loose weight following PMK BUT I do stay the same which for me is great as my BMI isnt too bad anyway, I am always going to be one of those women who think life would be perfect if I lost 10lbs    

xxb


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

lol -  i know what you mean!!  Sadly i have a few more than 10lb to lose!! i would like to lose about 30lb, maybe a few more to be 'perfect'! 

I think the beauty of pmk is that it does take away that life-long thing of stressing and feeling guilty.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

hmmmmm! Well I am so stubborn and very determined but I guess only time will tell. Besides, I've thrown all my larger clothes out so can't afford to put any back on lol!!

This book is also a very good read:

"Only Fat People Skip Breakfast" By Lee Janogly

It's very very funny and all so true. I'm going to start reading it again as I get closer to normal food again as it really does make sense (it's not a diet by the way, it's just a very truthful book written by an ex diet counsellor)

S x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay ladies

just found this thread ... and sally i bough thte book/cd after you mentioned it when we were preggas.  the cd has gathered dust but i did totally agree with his theories in the book....

must dig it out as i have about 5kilos to loose to be back feeling more myself weight wise ...

ax


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey hi aimee! Nice to see you here!

Well i've just had pie, chips and mushy peas for tea!!  However I am definitely learning to tune in to the 'stop' signal, which i've always been pretty rubbish at before. It's quite strange as I have found that it kicks in suddenly - it's not a gradual thing. I can feel ok and like I could carry on eating, and then the next mouthful I am stuffed!  I am finding that now I get that, it is much easier to stop eating.

I soooo hope this works.....


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello!

I have all the cds too and the advice makes soooo much sense but it never seems to click in with me and I rarely follow his rules   maybe I don't listen often enough or maybe it's cause I fall asleep after about 2 mins  

However! Last Monday I went to a hypnotist about my eating & to try & help me reduce my weight. She helped me give up smoking 6 months ago so easily I thought it was worth a go & I've already spent far too much money on WW, SW, WLR, etc, etc! and so far so good! 
I have only eaten 1 bar of choc since & 1 packet of crisps down from about 3 of each per day   and to be honest I haven't wanted them! It's a miracle  
I am sure it's going to take longer than a 'diet' as it's a new way of eating but once she helps me get my exercise motivation back hopefully the weight will start to drop off  

If this works I'll be going to her for everything!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

that sounds brill siobhan!!  well done!

ax


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Siobhan - well done hun, it sounds like it's working so far!!  Don't worry about falling asleep, it still works - and i've actually got the overnight cd so i go to sleep listening to it!

I'm going to do the craving buster one tonight i think....


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Sally, let me know how you get on with the craving buster one - I'm interested to see how others find that one.

I tried the one where you want to stop eating it all together for bread as I shouldnt eat it as intolerant to yeast (like with most intolerances I actually craved the flipping stuff) anyway, I did the exercise once & have NEVER eaten bread since, not one single craving for it!  But I've tried it for cakes & chocolate & it doesnt work for me so I as thinking if maybe in your subconcious you know its actually bad for you, that helps?

I was most impressed yesterday, bought an M&S Turkish Delight   and only ate half - normally I would have eaten the other half anyway or taken it for the drive home from work, but I wrapped it up and popped into my drawer - I normally can't stop eating chocolate until its all gone so I was a happy bunny  

Hope you're all thinking yourself slim  

xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh i gotta get the cd out!!!

ax


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

lol aimee  

Think I am going to go and do the cds in a bit - dh at twickenham and has been all day, with no plans to come home as yet!!  god knows what state he is going to be in!

I have definitely started tuning into the 'stop' signal now - i ate such a small dinner, but really didn't need anything else. I didn't even need pudding, which i normally do! 

I'm really glad I have dragged a few of you into this thread - it really helps with the motivation!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - my mum said she's got the CD and book. YAY!! I'll get them tomorrow. After taking the baby swimming - if that swimming costume moment doesn't make me then nothing will


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh sally    i bet dh is having fun!!

i did read the whole book ... the thing i find hard is leaving something on my plate, normally i scrape my plate clean and eat gabys, then i eat what ever is left in the kitche ... que mal!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

I have 4 kids the in house tonight, they all had chocolate fudge cake & cream, me, just a little tiny dip of chocolate  

Off to bed now with Paul   

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

LL - i still have to wear my maternity swimming costume in the pool  it's hideous but I make myself go as i like swimming and it's one of the few exercises i can do at the moment.  And I refuse to buy a swimming costume in a bigger size for what i intend to only be a short period!!

aimee - i struggle to leave something on my plate too - i have started just putting quite a lot less on my plate, and then making sure i leave even just one mouthful. (start off by making sure it's the thing you like least - it's much easier to leave!! ) and then build up to a bit more.  He does say though that it works the same if you take it off your plate at the beginning. (which seems a bit strange, but i've done that before too!)  


JLEA - it is amazing how this starts to work, and it's not about will power at all - you just suddenly realise that you don't actually want to eat what is in front of you, whereas before you would have eaten it whether you fancied it or not.

Hope you enjoyed your bedtime with paul!! 

Mine ended up a little bit disturbed - i ended up doing the emotional eating dvd, and slept so soundly that it was about 3/4 hour later that i woke up - and only then as dh text me!!  I can't imagine my subconscious took much in, I was out for the count!! I then went to bed with my ipod and the overnight cd, but it got disturbed a couple of times by C waking up!  Oh well, i tried!! will def do more dvds today. Am going to try to make pilates too.

DH rolled in around midnight having eaten nothing all day except some blt's this morning and was totally plastered!! He is going to be baggage.  He wanted to go to a remembrance service this morning, but i can pretty much guarantee that thereis no way he will be able to get himself in a fit state to get anywhere this mornign!  I think i will go to pilates and leave him with the bubbas!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

sallywags said:


> LL - i still have to wear my maternity swimming costume in the pool
> 
> I think i will go to pilates and leave him with the bubbas!


Still in mine too 

DH will love that with a hangover


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

He has just surfaced and looks surprisingly ok - he's either still p*ssed or putting a brave face on it!! 

about to make porridge - the beauty of paul mckenna is that i can still put golden syrup in it and sprinkle sugar on teh top!! oh, and i make it with fat milk too!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I've found the book and CD - now I need to listen to it!  Do you listen every day?  Would it be ok to listen to it at bedtime?  I'm just comfort eating atm and I've got to cut it out!  Can feel my clothes getting smaller


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Same here Jovi


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Jovigirl - yes, you should do it every day for at least two weeks, and then whenever you can.  It is ok to do it at bedtime, but if you are exhausted then maybe it wouldn't work so well in a very deep sleep? I don't know - i'm doing them whenever I can fit them in, and then i do the overnight cd too.
Definitely read the book too though. 

Well I know you aren't supposed to weigh yourself very often, but I weighed yesterday and I have lost 2lb in my first week!   I am not going to start a ticker just yet until I am feeling braver, but it is a good feeling - only 2lb to go until I drop below the next stone, which is always a good feeling isn't it!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well done Sally!  

I also lost 2lb in my 1st week after hynosis


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Well done Sally & Siobhan   xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep and i've just eaten a chicken and ham puff pastry thing (yum) and a chocolate pud!! (double yum!!)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh WELL DONE!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

What for? Losing weight or eating puff pastry and chocolate puds while one a 'diet'?!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

bookmarking atm but will be back when madame is napping to have a proper nose through   

Cheers sal 
xXx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Sam!  Things are going well so far - had a chinese last night, but really didn't eat as much as i normally would!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello ladies  

I had chip shop chips tonight and didnt eat til I exploded, so that was progress!

Sally, what does the Overnight CD do?  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know!! 

I think it just reinforces the dvds etc, but doesn't wake you up at the end like the other cd does!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Bleurgh....

have eaten too much today. It was M's birthday, and have just been picking all day (therefore not eating consciously...) and i know i have over eaten. I feel revolting, and it kicked my IBS off earlier too.

Oh well, i will just eat a bit better tomorrow!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend has done it n thinks the cd works


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been so busy that i've not done the dvd as often as i should - but i did do it last night and i need to do the craving one next! i do the overnight success one every day too though.

I don't feel bad that i have eaten too much - it really does help with the guilt. obviously i will be pleased when i have lost a decent amount of weight, but i'm sure this is the way...

i will let you know!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been totally picking and not thinking about what i'm putting in my mouth   very naughty as i know i can do it properly but when i get busy i seem to slip if i'm not thinking about it. Really need to get the cd's/dvd's or something as doing it alone isn't sticking for some reason!! 

Sam xXx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've not beengreat - i need to focus!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

How is everyone?

All going well here, not weighed myself & wont as rather go by my clothes - but fingers crossed it continues 

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi - I'm glad you've popped back!!  Had been feeling a bit despondent (i weigh myself too often), but in the last two days I feel like I have turned it around again.  I did the craving buster cd last night, and it does seem to have made a difference today.  I'm goign to try not to weigh myslef too often - i do find it too depressing!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Morning  

Sal, I find (honestly not a silly excuse), that I am actually quite heavy so I'd rather go by my clothes than the scales (my friends have been geniunely surprised at how much I weigh considering how I look but my DD seems to be the same?!).

I had coffee & cake on Weds lunchtime because that is what I wanted but what was progress is that I didnt feel any guilt at not having 'a proper lunch' which probably would have been more calories than the cake!!

My most hated body part is my tummy, so have been measuring it once a week, about 1 inch under my bellybutton and so far, I've lost an inch there  

Sam, I do find that if I miss listening to the CDf for more than 1 day, I slip back to bad habits so I keep doing it at bedtimes as no excuse not too then!

Right, got to get some work done!

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Have been better the last couple of days   Think it kicked me into shape when i went shopping and found that i hadn't dropped a clothes size yet   

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I am definitely feeling more motivated - I had fish and chips and chocolate cake today as it was a friends birthday!!  However I am really not hungry now, so I think i am fancying poached eggs on toast for tea!  I am home alone too so i don't have to worry about cooking.

I haven't weighed myself, and funnily enough don't have an urge to at the moment. I dont' intend to weigh myself for another week or so - maybe when i get charlie weighed next time! (obviously not on the same scales!!)

The craving buster cd has definitely helped me - i will make sure i do a couple of them tonight.

Also, I have noticed that although my IBS is much better, i only have to overeat very slightly for it to start - it happened today when I had the fish and chips (i knowingly overate - it was yummy!! ) but i really didn't overeat by very much (probably about 4 mouthfuls over the 'stop' signal). I probably didn't need the cake to be fair.... Maybe it's a good motivation for me to not overeat!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Just a quick update - I weighed myself on sunday (i wasn't planning on it, it just kind of happened.....)

and i've lost almost 5lb!!

woo hoo! It works, it works!!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Well done Sally  

I think I might weigh myself at the gym next week (AF this week so pointless!), some days I feel slimmer & other days not   

I am SOOOO with you re the IBS thing, its soooo weird!  I overate at my Sunday lunch as it was just so nice and definately suffered - like you say, good reason to be good  

Hope everyone else is well?

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not going to weigh next week - I'm away anyway, and am due on so like you say, pointless!  Hopefully I will be able to wait until the following weekend - if i can be disciplined enough to only weigh every other weekend then hopefully that will be less depressing!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

does anyone know if i play the cd while in bed and dp is listening it will help het too, even though she says it cant help her?

sally hooooray for you


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Aimeegaby, I dont know but my DH suggested he listens as he's put a few lbs on lately but I know he'd take the mick & annoy me so I'm keeping them to myself!!!

Every other week weigh in sounds good Sally, fingers crossed for more lbs dropping off  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

aimee - i don't see why not?  It certainly won't do any harm!!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello  

How are we all?  

Still not weighed in and not sure if I want too, will I be disappointed if I haven't lost and then be totally fed up?  Am finding I am eating much less now, appetite very small  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My donor does it not that he needs to loose weight as he is slim but used to eat quickly now he puts his knife n fork down rests, chews, leaves some of all his meals- we joke is hat paul's portion, doesn't snack and religiously plays the cd at bedtime. His partner says he's def lost weight n just needs to tone. I bought the bk n cd but haven't got going 
l x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

still havent listened to the cd ....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aimee - just do it when you go to bed hun. Have you had a chance to read the book? Even if you just follow the 4 rules it should help - the cd just helps support it.

I think i have either stayed the same or lost about 1/2 lb this week (i weighed myself this morning, even though I said i wasn't going to!! ) and I am the same as last week, but had already had my cup of tea - that's got to weigh 1/2lb, right?!  and given that I have had a really hectic weekend, with lots of food and alcohol (chinese takeaway and lots of lager on saturday, party on sunday and fish and chips and apple pie and custard and lots of choccie bics yesterday!!), I think i've done ok really!!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello

Still no weigh in but lost 1 more inch from my tummy   and 1/2 inch from waist & 1 inch from chest - that bit not so good!  Appetite definately smaller  

Hope you are all well  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've lost another 1/2lb! (well 0.4, but nearly half!!) I'm so pleased, as although it's very slow (5.2lb in total), i have never ever lost weight except on a very strict diet before, and I really am eating whatever I want - and drinking too! I'm not doing any exercise of any description at the moment, because my pelvis is still trashed, but even so, it is still, slowly slowly, going down! 

Oh, and I tried on the Karen Millen dress that I treated to myself before my last treatment, and it fits again!! I can wear it to my christmas party now, which is fantastic - I thought I was going to have to find something revolting and frumpy to wear!! woo hoo! things are definitely improving..

how are you all getting on girls? I do need to do the dvds again as I've not done them for ages, and i am feeling like i need a boost!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Got bad PMT so eating more but before that I was doing really well & feeling great.

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

JLEA  - i think it is harder to watch the intake when you are hormonal, isn't it?  I was feeling great but I haven't done the DVDs for a couple of weeks and I am really seeing the difference - I think I have actually put a pound or two back on.   I know I actually need to start eating  a bit healthier - I'm not really enjoying food at the moment, I need more veg and less lard!! 

I'm not detered, I will get back to it and I WILL make this work!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I've ordered my discs from Amazon


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi SFT  I watched the tv programme last time they ran it. I think it gives you a start, but it doesn't actually do any of the NLP for you, if you see what I mean.

LL - good luck with it hun!  

Well I am making a concerted effort again, starting from today!  I feel good actually, and although I didn't lose any weight over xmas, I didn't put any on, so that's a good start!  I suddenly feel motivated again, so hopefully if i start doing the discs again I will start losing weight again.

Here's hoping....


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello  

I wasnt great over Xmas but wasnt really bad either!

Am back into the Zone and determined to stay there thru out 2010  

I read an article last night re the best diets and one that came out top was where you just eat what you like but very slowly (same as PmK) and the women lost the most weight this way & was happy as didnt actually diet - simple really!

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hya - yes, feeling positive!  I've lost a little bit this week, so it's settled me down - i was starting to get depressed and even thought about going back to WW/SW.  What helped as well actually was bumping into my neighbour the other day. I used to go to SW with her after I had M, and she has now put all her weight back on.

It really reinforced the 'diets dont' work' thing, so i started doing my overnight cd again!  I've not started my dvd's yet, partly cos i haven't managed to find 5 minutes to myself, but i'm going to do them again soon!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

How's things Sally?  I am begining to think PMK has shares in prawn farms as that is all I want to eat these days     I need to get motivated to get back to the gym but dont seem to have enough time to do anything at the moment, I need to get a better work/life balance........

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm not good - not lost any more at the moment, but AF arrived 3 days ago, and still can't exercise....

oh god just sounding like i'm making excuses!!  

grr.....


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies,

Well i'm really struggling with this whole 'eat when ur hungry' 'don't over eat' ect ect atm... i just seem to eat my dinner because it's there and seems like the normal thing to do   

Tempted to post a picture to you all of all my fat wobbly bits to really get my fat **** in gear!!! HELP ME GIRLS   Remind me how much better i'll feel once i've dropped a dress size and feel slim and attractive again  

Sam xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think you need to stick to a certain routine with meals - it isn't practical not to - but the idea is that if you end up starving between meals, you probably aren't eating enough and you will end up over eating.  So if you plan your meals for the day, and then eat between if you need to, you will probably find that the amount you eat at meals will reduce.  

It will work - I'm struggling a little too, but I'm not putting anything on!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'VE LOST HALF A STONE!!!!

I know it's taken a while, but it is just slowly, slowly ticking downwards!! I have made more of an effort to do it properly this week too, and am managing to do a little bit of exercise, so that latest pound has dropped!

I'm actually running at slightly above my average compared to if I was doing WW or SW - over the course of losing weight with those, i tend to average around 1/2lb a week or less, so over about 12 weeks, I've lost 7 lbs without trying really, so really really happy - that has never happened before!

I've found my weight is slowly ticking down at the rate it used to tick upwards - i.e. every time you get on the scales it's less than 1/2lb up, so it doesn't look like you are gaining, but over a year it's a stone or two on - well it seems to be doing the same now but in the opposite direction! 

This really does work!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Right - getting my cd's back out   

WELL DONE!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

bookmarking. cause i need slimming   i used paul to help stop smoking so i may go with this its just having time to listen


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had gym induction the other day,. watched as he demonstrated, and as id not thought about allocating time to do any gym work after, had to go out to my mum in the car with the boys in, so all dressed up like sporty spice, and i just watched him work!! got home and i was knackered and ate egg on toast!!! tis a work  in progress


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

lol AQ!!



Avon Queen said:


> its just having time to listen


The dvd set I got this time, AQ, has an overnight cd so you can listen to it going to sleep. I listen to it most nights (although out of hte habit at the mo as my headphones broke!), and it doens't wake you up at the end like some of the others.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh sallywags which one did you get, that would be ideal


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I got the 6 DVD set - i think i got mine off ebay actually, but some of the dvds are very good too (i found the emotional eating one really good - in fact must do again soon!) and it comes with the overnight programming CD. I think you should be able to find it on amazon too.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ok ta will look amazon


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Fab new Sally  

I chucked out my scales at new year, no more weighing for me, I am just measuring as I feel less obsessed that way!  I dont think I've lost any more inches but I have stayed the same for months now - and considering I'm a 10-12 anyway, that's not bad.

Would like to tone up for hols so going to switch my CD to the exercise made easy one as need to get motivated as have my new Davina DVD to work thru!

 to all xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Blimey - it's been a long time since i was a 10-12!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ended up getting off ebay....soon will be just bones


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello

How is everyone getting on? xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

my cd still inside his book on the stairs to go up


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

AQ - come on hun, unpack it and read it today! Have your first listen as soon as poss!

I have started listening again in the last few days - i haven't gained any, but not lost any more at the mo.  HOwever i went back to work last week, so eatin gmuch healthier and exercising every day. (i work with a load of fitness instructors, clinical physiologists and doctors specialising in sports medicine, so absolutely no excuse not to eat properly and exercise lol!)


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i got a funeral today so im afraid its all gone tits up.that said cause of funeral my tummy not wanting food so ive only had toast.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aw hun


----------

